# Scrappy Doo



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Scrappy's turn. She's 150 days today. Her mother was a doe that I never had kid in the kidding pen. The only one, and she did it twice. So, I don't trust Scrappy too much to give a bunch of signs. Scrappy is bred to AABG Status Quo.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , i love her looks , she is a pretty thing ! Good luck with kidding 
Cant wait to see what she gives you !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see what she gives you! She's so pretty.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She is beautiful! I hope everything goes smoothly! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Good luck!! The last few days of waiting are the hardest!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows Miss Scrappy Doo Doing today ?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nothing yet.:shrug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's making us all sweat real good , then she'll give them up


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tell her your going to town, going to have lunch, and run errands, surely that'll get her moving! Oh, but if she knows about the camera, your in trouble, haha... :laugh:

Our first doe is due tomorrow & another on Sunday, and I ended up not getting a camera this season, so I keep going to check on them. I'm sure they are enjoying all this extra attention and treats. I really should ignore them and stop the treats, or they'll want to stay pregnant forever lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, happy kidding.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Anything happening yet?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright Miss Scrappy Doo , lets have em…..


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nope. I knew I was chancing being too early, but it is day 152. She seems fine, just not kidding yet. I let her out with the herd most of the day yesterday.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's probably much happier to be with her herd 
Scrappy Doo will be ready when she's ready , lol..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hopefully she won't keep you waiting too long. Glad you got her back out with the herd. Sometimes those little ones need extra time to bake


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Hopefully she won't keep you waiting too long. Glad you got her back out with the herd. Sometimes those little ones need extra time to bake


Yep. I'm predicting a fairly big single buck kid. The good news is her udder has gone from "tea cup size", to "decent grape fruit size".


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's pretty!  Can't wait to see her kid (s)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Yep. I'm predicting a fairly big single buck kid. The good news is her udder has gone from "tea cup size", to "decent grape fruit size".


No no no... she's probably got a big beautiful paint doe in there.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Is Miss Scrappy Doo ready yet ? :shrug::grin:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Is Miss Scrappy Doo ready yet ? :shrug::grin:


I *think* she's getting closer. She had a little mucous string for awhile and she's acting different. She's just standing right at the moment.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yay! Scrappy had a nice buck kid. Thank God he's not a paint. :angel:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats. He looks pretty big.
He should be super nice, looking forward to seeing how he grows up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RaineyDayFarms said:


> Congrats. He looks pretty big.
> He should be super nice, looking forward to seeing how he grows up.


9.6 lbs. So, sort of big, not a record breaker. 
He seems awesome, but I always think my newborns are awesome.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!  He looks like a nice boy! It will be fun to watch him grow and hopefully see him in some show rings! 

How come you didn't want a paint?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats!!! what a handome boy!!! Moms is beautiful!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Congrats!  He looks like a nice boy! It will be fun to watch him grow and hopefully see him in some show rings!
> 
> How come you didn't want a paint?


 Yeah Tim, how come you didn't want a paint? Congrats anyway.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

White is my favorite color on a goat. 

I just went back out there to pick up the placenta and this kid seems so big compared to those triplet doe kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, you picked the right breed then!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice! Were you hoping for a stud buck?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratualtions :leap: Beautiful boy  and so solid already , look at those shoulders ! How's Scrappy Doo doing ? Hope it was a easy delivery for her   Well done Miss Scrappy Doo :hugs:
You certainly were right about a big buckling , lol.. 
Can you pick my lotto numbers for me next ?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

BCG said:


> Nice! Were you hoping for a stud buck?


Not necessarily out of this doe, but that is fine. Buck kids are fun and you can only show so many in the doe class. I already have three Status Quo daughters and two Status Quo grand daughters. And I have four straws left.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Congratualtions :leap: Beautiful boy  and so solid already , look at those shoulders ! How's Scrappy Doo doing ? Hope it was a easy delivery for her  Well done Miss Scrappy Doo :hugs:
> You certainly were right about a big buckling , lol..
> Can you pick my lotto numbers for me next ?


Ha. Scrappy did very well. Two feet and a head on the way out. I went in and checked, but I knew there was no more. Scrappy is a good mom. I figured she would be.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

WARNING: Crazy goat pappa alert!


I know everybody thinks their own goats are all that, blah, blah, blah, but
have you ever seen a back on a newborn like this? 

sorry. I know...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Look at the little beast, what a hunk


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't believe how solid he is ! He looks like a line backer , lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! Wow he looks very impressive! Any idea how much he weighs?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Everybody is so nice to indulge my craziness. I've settled down a little this morning. I still like him of course, but he looks mortal in the daylight. 

He weighed 9.6 yesterday, Candice.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nothing wrong in being a proud papa 
But seriously , he is a beautiful boy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Soooooo , how is our little linebacker doing ? 
How's Scrappy ? Who's next ?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Soooooo , how is our little linebacker doing ?
> How's Scrappy ? Who's next ?


Thanks for asking!

He's doing very well. He's 17.2 lbs today at 12 days old. I love him. 
I'll try and get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW 17.2 lbs already :-o My goodness he's going to be a BIG boy 
Looking forward to seeing the pics !


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> WOW 17.2 lbs already :-o My goodness he's going to be a BIG boy
> Looking forward to seeing the pics !


In my mind, he's going to be very big.  As a single, he should have all the milk he needs.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I was afraid I couldn't get a picture that would properly show him off, so I did a couple videos instead.  Lets see if this works.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

seeing if I can enbed.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's another. I got a little carried away. Ha.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm Im thinking about a new herd sire, Darlin has almost worked himself out of a job.
What's his teat structure?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww  he did get big , and its not in your mind..:lol:
Would you look at the width of his neck already ! Geez , :shock:
His legs are so thick already too , your right , he is going to be a BIG BOY no joking !
You better start lead training that boy , lol.. When he is full grown I think he could pull a full size pickup and not even know he was doing it , lol…
Great videos ! SO cute ! Enjoy him  What is that green stuff he is walking on ?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word. He's so handsome!!!!!!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Hmm Im thinking about a new herd sire, Darlin has almost worked himself out of a job.
> What's his teat structure?


He's almost, and pretty much, 1+1. He has a tiny little speck down low on one main teat, on one side, and a well separated tiny little speck on the other side, that has one main teat. I should probably take pictures before he's too big to flip over. 
Wow. That was a mouth full. 

I'll keep you in mind, Nancy. You will probably get to see him while the judge sees him.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> His legs are so thick already too , your right , he is going to be a BIG BOY no joking !
> You better start lead training that boy , lol..


Yes I should. So far he's just been getting "hug training".


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, he really is a monster! An adoreable one haha  . Make sure to post pictures as he grows up... Does he have a name?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , what is this boy's name ?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Definitely going to be a big boy! I have to say though, GREEN GRASS???!!!! I am so jealous!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Yes , what is this boy's name ?


We are calling him "Pullo" right now. I don't know if it will stick.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> He's gorgeous! Definitely going to be a big boy! I have to say though, GREEN GRASS???!!!! I am so jealous!


It comes with a price, Candace.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's a good name , I've never heard it before but say it a couple of times and you end up liking it , lolol..  

So , how much for the green grass ? :think:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> That's a good name , I've never heard it before but say it a couple of times and you end up liking it , lolol..
> 
> So , how much for the green grass ? :think:


175 days a year of rain.

Pullo was one of the characters on the old HBO show, "Rome".


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> 175 days a year of rain.
> 
> Pullo was one of the characters on the old HBO show, "Rome".


At LEAST!! My dad thinks it rains 300 days of the year.  We moved here from AZ 10 years ago... :lol:

I like the name.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..he is a very nice looking boy...nice broad chest and tree trunks for legs!!! he will mature very nice...!!! Pullo..is perfect!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so interested in watching this boy grow , he is sure to be amazing


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Im so interested in watching this boy grow , he is sure to be amazing


Here's a picture of his daddy when he was about 9 months.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW , I can't believe thats only nine months ! Handsome fella 
Well , I've got waaaaaaay to learn yet about structure , but looking at his daddy at a young age and looking at Scrappy Doo , your boy is going to be one heckuva body builder  I can see how Boers are so addicting , along with their one of a kind personalities


----------

